# Vulkanbiker, wie wars?



## XCRacer (15. September 2002)

Also. Bin gestern bei wunderschonen Bikerwetter (fast wolkenlose 20Grad) den Halbmarathon gefahren. Ich hatte einen guten Startplatz (erster Block). So fiel es mir nicht schwer, am Startanstieg unter die ersten 20 zu fahren. Das war mir wichtig, damit ich bei der Einfahrt in den Wald nicht bei meinen Sportkameraden hängenbleibe  .
Den Slick, den ich hinten montiert hatte, machte mir nur anfangs bei den Wiesenpassagen probleme. 
Achja, Wiese !!!
Flatsch,flatsch durch die "Schlammlöcher" auf der Kuhwiese. Einen Flatsch ins Gesicht ... schmeckt aber komisch !?! ...Supi, KUHSCHEI*SE  
Die Verflegungsstellen waren ok. Einziges Manko war wohl die Form der Getränkeflaschen. Ich habe mir eine Flasche ins Trikot gesteckt und dann bei der nächste Flachpassage dran genuckelt.

Bei mir ist ein 48.Platz gesamt und 16. Platz in der Sen1 Klasse rausgesprungen.

Alles in Allem eine hervorragende, nahezu perfekt durchorganisierte Veranstalltung.

Wie liefs bei Euch ?


----------



## Bikehda (15. September 2002)

Weil wir's Wochenende durchgearbeitet haben, konnte ich nicht zum Vulkanbike. 

Also gebt mal Rückmeldung in Massen, wie's denn so war.


Kelme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> Alles in Allem eine hervorragende, nahezu perfekt durchorganisierte Veranstalltung.
> *



wenn man in den vorderen Blöcken gestanden hat... Ansonsten Stau Stau Stau. Es waren definitiv zuviele Biker für die Strecke, oder man hätte die Blöcke 10 min versetzt starten müssen.


----------



## redrace (15. September 2002)

HUHU
Außer das ich recht weit hinten starten durfte und ich gut 10 min. gebraucht habe um an etlichen Fahren vorbei zukommen war die Veranstaltung richtig schön und fast perfekt organisiert, zumindset was das Rennen angeht. Die Strecke war perfekt ausgeschildert und die Streckenposten zeigten einem immer den richtigen Weg! Das super Wetter tat ein übriges zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung. 
Achso in der Gesamtwertung bin ich dann noch 29. geworden und beiden alten Mämmern 1(Sen 1) noch 8.!
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mich auf jedenfall früher anmelden!!

Gruß


----------



## jesusjones (15. September 2002)

wir waren zum ersten mal dabei. war aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal!
also das wetter war super! weinger lustig waren die kuhflatschen auf dieser besagten wiese...  man hatte die wahl: augen zu und durch, oder ausweichen....was bei so manchem wohl zu ner bauchlandung geführ hat - hoho

sagt mal, wie fandet ihr den mühlberg ? also, alle achtung! wer da in einem stück durch ist, hut ab!

alles in allem wars ein gelungenes ereignis, das ich jedem biker ans herz legen kann.

weiß jemand ob,und wo es fotos gibt? presse war ja nun reichlich vertreten


----------



## redrace (15. September 2002)

@jesusjones

Fotos wirds dann vielleicht mal hier geben wenn sie mal hochgeladen sind!

Gruß


----------



## jon348 (15. September 2002)

Hallo Leute

Sehr schlecht war das mit der Startaufstellung. Nicht sehr professionell. War im vorigen Jahr besser. Als Lizenzfahrer hab ich ganz weit hinten gestanden. Bin den Halbmarathon gefahren. Als die vorne schon weg sind, standen wir noch paar Minuten rum. Und dann ewig Stau. Dadurch verliert man einfach zuviel Zeit. Da werd ich mir überlegen, ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahre! Als vom BDR anerkanntes Rennen habe ich mir eine bessere Startaufstellung erhofft. Organisation und so war ganz ok.


----------



## Garvin (15. September 2002)

heyho,

insgesamt war es eine super veranstaltung. das einzige, was mich genervt hat war, dass ich fast 1 1/2 stunden damit verbracht habe in der schlange vor der startnummernausgabe und vor dem toilettenwagen zu stehen.
das rennen lief für mich leider nicht so gut, da ich wohl etwas zu schnell losgefahren bin. so habe ich nach ca. 2h krämpfe bekommen und konnte bis zum ziel nur noch 'spazieren' fahren bzw. musste sogar einmal ganz absteigen, weil meine beine kurzzeitig komplett gestreikt haben. gelandet bin ich dann mit 3:04 auf dem 29. platz der herren-klasse. 

ciao,
garvin


----------



## M::::: (15. September 2002)

Tach !

Das mit der Startaufstellung hatte ja gar nix ! Warum machen die Blöcke wenn die dann kurz hintereinander je 2 Blöcke gleichzeitig starten lassen ??? Ich war im vorletzten Startblock und hab die 1. 10km primär mit rumstehen verbracht . Für 30  fand ich das schon hart . Außerden fuhren mir da zu viele Leute ohne Helm rum . Warum wurden die nicht von den Streckenposten rausgezogen ???
Strecke und Verpflegung waren aber top .

Gruß M


----------



## helgeg (15. September 2002)

bez. des starts muß man nichts mehr hinzufügen --> war halt schei.sse. da es mein erster ma ( die 60 km )war bin ich doch stolz auf mich, daß ich ihn geschafft habe. nur die vielen bergaufschieber haben ziemlich generft, da sie die ideallinien blockiert haben. kuhfladen hatte ich keine gesehen, die wurden warscheinlich vor mir weggefahren. sonst war es ein super tag.

@ XCRacer
wie kann man im gelände auf slicks fahren  

mfg

helgeg


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von helgeg _
> *@ XCRacer
> wie kann man im gelände auf slicks fahren
> *



Mit ausreichend Erfahrung und entsprechenden Fahrkönnen ist das kein Problem. Natürlich muß die Strecke weitgehend trocken sein. 
Nicht rollt besser als ein Slick! Egal was Euch die Schicki-Micki-Bike-Magazine erzählen wollen!  

PS: Hatte nur hinten einen (Semi)slick. Vone wollte ich etwas mehr Sicherheit, da ich die Strecke nicht auswendig kenne. In den Kurven rutscht sonst zu schnell das Vorderrad weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.r.a.n.k.y. (16. September 2002)

Die 120 km-Fahrer hatten es da leichter, ich hatte eine Start-Nummer knapp unter 200, bin somit im Block hinter den Elitefahrern gestartet. Es ging richtig flüssig los, gutes Tempo und kaum überholen nötig. Meine Freundin hatte Start-Nr um 1600 (nur 60km Start im letzten Block) und fand es ziemlich nervig, weil Bergauf fast über die ganzen 60km auf der Ideallinie geschoben wurde, Dazu kamen bei Ihr noch die 40km-Fahrer irgendwann auf der Strecke. Also das nächste mal 120km fahren und früh anmelden (Anfang September).
Schlechter als im letzten Jahr war die Übernachtung in der Turnhalle, weil die Trennwände nicht unten waren, und das Licht in Tribünenbereich die ganze nacht brannte. So ein paar Spätpubertäre hatten sich dann auch noch bis spät in die Nacht Witze erzählt (Fahrer mit einer 40km-Startnummer).


----------



## Snake (16. September 2002)

Irgendwie find ich es ja witzig! Da stand z.B. XCRacer im gleichen Startblock wie ich, vielleicht sogar neben mir und man kennt sich nicht, obwohl man sich hier ständig unterhält.  

Also, erst einmal Hut ab vor Euren Leistungen, ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu erzählen, dass ich mit 3:46 Std. "nur" 367. Gesamt geworden bin (60km). Dafür, dass es mein erster je gefahrener Marathon war und ich mein Ziel (unter 4 Std.) unterboten hatte, war ich stolz auf mich. Das geilste war für mich, dass ich am letzten längeren Anstieg super Beine hatte und an ca. 30 Bikern vorbeigezogen bin, da sie sich vorher verausgabt hatten und schieben mussten.

Für mich war Vulkanbike überwiegend positiv (habe aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten). Kurz zusammengefasst:

Positiv: Gute Organisation, nette und hilfsbereite Helfer, gute ausgeschilderte Strecke, leckere Nudeln

Negativ: Megalange und zähe Verlosung, Wartezeiten zu Beginn an manchen Stellen, technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke, blockierte Anstiege, wo man an den "Schiebe-Bikern" nicht vorbeikam. 

@sobe: Ich habe Dich gesehen, sofern Du einen roten Helm und ein schwarzes Pirate-Trikot anhattest. Meines Erachtens hast Du Dich in den ersten Startblock gemogelt (obwohl Du eine 1.300er Nummer hattest), denn Du warst zu Beginn plötzlich vor mir, stimmt das?


----------



## SoBe (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *[email protected]: Ich habe Dich gesehen, sofern Du einen roten Helm und ein schwarzes Pirate-Trikot anhattest. Meines Erachtens hast Du Dich in den ersten Startblock gemogelt (obwohl Du eine 1.300er Nummer hattest), denn Du warst zu Beginn plötzlich vor mir, stimmt das?
> 
> *



  
Von wegen! Ich und mogeln?!  Nie und nimmer! 
Neee, war ich aber wirklich nicht. Ich hab' mich pflichtbewusst in meinen Block gestellt. Hatte auch mein SoBe-Trikot an, und nicht mein Pirate-Teil.
Fand' den Marathon bis auf die bereits angesprochene Startaufstellung auch richtig gut. Was mich allerdings kollossal genervt hat, waren diese dämlichen Marathon-Fahrer  *lol*, die bergab so schön larmarschig die Trails blockiert haben.


----------



## redrace (16. September 2002)

> ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu erzählen, dass ich mit 3:46 Std. "nur" 367. Gesamt geworden bin (60km)



Hi

@ snake 

Der Weg ist das Ziel und haupsache es hat Spass gemacht!!

Gruß


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. September 2002)

@Snake

Meine Zeit war 3:42, war also kurz vor Dir. Ich nehme an, Du meinst den knackigen Anstieg, wo auf der rechten seite einige Zuschauer standen und es ging so ne staubige, steile Piste hoch - der war echt heftig so am Schluss.

Welche Startnummer hattest Du ??


----------



## Snake (16. September 2002)

Hatte Startnummer 689 und habe gerade gesehen, dass ich auf Platz 366 geführt werde. 

Welche Startnummer hattest Du?

Ja, ich meine den gesamten längeren Anstieg von der 2. Verpflegungsstation aus. Insgesamt waren das um die 200 Höhenmeter. Da haben sehr viele geschoben und man konnte (da es nicht so eng war) gut an denen vorbeiziehen. Hat Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dass da ein IBC'ler kurz vor mir ist, hätte ich noch mehr reingetreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschel (16. September 2002)

Ein bißchen seltsam finde ich immer wieder wenn sich über die Startaufstellung echauffiert wird als wenn man nicht wüßte daß die Aufstellung nach Eingang der Anmeldung gestaffelt wird. Will niemanden beleidigen aber einige sind wohl erst zufrieden wenn sie als erster ne halbe Stunde vor den anderen losfahren dürfen um ja niemanden auf der Strecke zu begegnen. 
Von Staus habe ich seltsamer Weise garnichts mitbekommen und daß obwohl ich mich bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstation wohl noch im guten Mittelfeld bewegt habe, wer schonmal Willingen gefahren ist weiß was echte Staus sind. 

Im übrigen hatte auch ich kurz nach  der ersten Verpflegungsstation Krämpfe der allerübelsten Sorte in den Oberschenkeln, ich konnte nichteinmal mehr laufen, sowas habe ich bisher in der Form noch nie gehabt. Gottseidank sind aber nicht alle Fahrer total verbissen, ich möchte mich auf jeden Fall ganz herrzlich bei demjenigen bedanken der mir beim dehnen geholfen und mir mit Magnesium ausgeholfen hat. Wenns nach einigen anderen ginge würde ich wahrscheinlich immernoch da liegen. Die restlichen 30 km ging es für mich  dann ungelogen nur noch im ersten Gang bis ich dannn doch noch irgendwann im Ziel ankam.

Insgesamt möchte ich der gesamten Organisation ein wirklich dickes Lob ausprechen, bis auf die Verlosung am Abend war es eine Topveranstaltung obwohl es ja einige gibt denen man es nie recht machen kann.

Im übrigen gibt es für alle ambitionierten Lizenzfahrern jawohl ausreichend Hobbyrennen die nicht einen so ausgeprägten Breitensportcharakter haben wie die Marathonrennen, bei diesen Rennen gibt es auch keine Staus und ich denke auch in Sachen Startaufstellung wird es hier keine probleme geben. 
Nur mal so zum Nachdenken: man sieht ja bei den CC- Rennen und biem DH wozu es führt wenn ein zu großer Keil zwischen der breiten Basis und den Elitefahrern getríeben wird, der Sportgeht kaputt.


----------



## Snake (16. September 2002)

...mit dem Anmelden, da muss ich Dir zustimmen, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft halt das Leben. Beim nächsten Mal früher anmelden, dann steht man halt vorne.

...mit dem Krampf, das ist natürlich übel, aber sei doch froh, dass Dir jemand geholfen hat. Was würde es bringen, wenn 10 Biker angehalten hätten, um Dir zu helfen? Da ist es doch voll iO, dass die anderen weiterfahren. Außerdem gab es genug Helfer an den Verpflegungsstationen.


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. September 2002)

@Snake 

ich hatte die 1400. Mach doch beim nä. Mal bei der Teamwertung mit


----------



## M::::: (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wuschel _
> *Ein bißchen seltsam finde ich immer wieder wenn sich über die Startaufstellung echauffiert wird als wenn man nicht wüßte daß die Aufstellung nach Eingang der Anmeldung gestaffelt wird. Will niemanden beleidigen aber einige sind wohl erst zufrieden wenn sie als erster ne halbe Stunde vor den anderen losfahren dürfen um ja niemanden auf der Strecke zu begegnen.
> *



Moment mal !
Ich hab ja gar nix dagegen hinten zu starten , wenn ich mich spät anmelde , aber wozu gibts denn Startblöcke wenn fast alle auf einmal starten ? Warum muss man die Strecke relativ weit am Anfang durch den Garten der Familie Meier und durch eine 2 Biker breite Unterführung legen ? Sinn macht das nicht und bei 30  Startgeld darf man jawohl auch mal kritisch sein,oder ?

Gruß M


----------



## M::::: (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wuschel _
> *Im übrigen gibt es für alle ambitionierten Lizenzfahrern jawohl ausreichend Hobbyrennen die nicht einen so ausgeprägten Breitensportcharakter haben wie die Marathonrennen, bei diesen Rennen gibt es auch keine Staus *



??? 
Lizenzfahrer dürfen natürlich gar keine Hobbyrennen fahren , sonst werden die gesperrt .

Ich find den Breitensportcharakter beim MA gut und wichtig , aber man sollte das Teilnehmerfeld dann stärker begrenzen oder mehr staffeln.

Gruß M


----------



## Türklinke (16. September 2002)

ALso erstmal muss ich auch über die Startaufstellung meckern.
Die Lizens fahrer sollten alle nach vorn. 
Ich war im 2. Block das war zum kotzen. Ich hab ewig gebraucht um nach vorn zu kommen.

JA und dann die Kuhschei?ewiese, naja was soll man sagen.

Aber sonst echt schön, hat Spaß gemacht.

Ach und nochmal SORRY SOBE, dass ich dich so abgewürgt hab, aber musste in mein Block, war spät drann.

Rennen lief ganz gut Platz 14 Gesamt, 2. Junioren.


----------



## RobBj123 (16. September 2002)

Nächstes Jahr bin ich vielleicht auch mal dabei... Aber diesmal wars mir zu weit...

@Türklinke: Ruhig mal ein bisschen dreist sein ;-)



> _Original geschrieben von M::::: _
> *
> 
> ???
> Lizenzfahrer dürfen natürlich gar keine Hobbyrennen fahren , sonst werden die gesperrt .*



Hobbyrennen nicht, aber Marathons schon! (Auch wenn sie dort mit Hobbyfahrer zusammen fahren.)


----------



## SoBe (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wuschel _
> *...Von Staus habe ich seltsamer Weise garnichts mitbekommen...*



Bist wohl vor der ersten Engstelle falschabgebogen!  Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass du als einziger nicht im Stau standest.

@Türklinke
Ja, ja - immer diese arroganten Semi-Profis!   Kein Problem.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. September 2002)

Es lieg gacke!!!!! ich Idiot hab mich mit nem ohne Probleme gefahrenen 22er Schnitt bei km 30-35 auf dem heftig steilen Anstieg übersäuert und musste dann die nächsten 20km deutlich zurückschrauben und dann am Ende beim Windschattenfahrenhab ich im linken Oberschenkel nen Krampf gekreigt, sodass ich alles nach dem Tunnel einbeig fahren musste. So kam dann ein schlechter 98er Platz im Feld und 6er in meiner Klasse bei raus.  
20min schlechter als letztes Jahr mit 3.08Std und nem Hass auf mich, warum ich nicht an dem Berg Piano gemacht habe


----------



## M::::: (16. September 2002)

@ Rob



> _Original geschrieben von wuschel _
> *
> 
> ambitionierten Lizenzfahrern jawohl ausreichend Hobbyrennen die nicht einen so ausgeprägten Breitensportcharakter haben wie die Marathonrennen
> *



Ich hab Wuschels Aussage auf CC Rennen bezogen und da sind wir uns ja einig , das Lizenzler da nur außer Wertung staten dürfen . *KLUGSCHEIß* 

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusteater (17. September 2002)

Ja der Vulkan Bike Marathon.....,
einerseits   fand ich Ihn gut! Schönes Wetter, gute Strecke mit viel Staub, ne Nudelparty im Ziel und nen gutes Ergebnis mit 3:07 und Platz 82 bin ich sehr zufrieden!
Leider fand ich die Startnummerausgabe viel zu langsam und die Startblöcke wurden viel zu schnell hintereinander gestartet. Auf der Strecke waren leider auch sehr viele Fahrer, die leider überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik haben   und es gab daher viele unnötige Stürze. Es gab eigentlich auch keinen Berg an dem man schieben mußte (Vielleicht das kurze Stück hinter der kleinen Brücke) und wie man sich bei einem 60km Marathon verheizen kann (es sei denn, es ist das erste Rennen überhaupt) ist mir auch schleierhaft!
Die Verpflegungsstationen fand ich eigentlich auch nicht so toll,....da hab ich schon weit besseres gesehen und auch besser motivierte Helfer. Wo waren ISO Getränke und warum war im Wasser Kohlensäure 

Trotzdem war eine gute Stimmung , auf der Strecke und im Ziel, und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht die über Pisten zu heizen! 

Also nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2002)

Ich denke, zum Thema Startprozedur kann man sich noch seitenweise auslassen.
Es ist einfach sehr schwer, 2000 Mountainbiker unter einem Hut zu bringen.

Im letzten Jahr war es das Problem, das es Zeitabstände zwischen den Blöcken gab. Diese wurden auf der Ergebnisliste berücksichtigt. Man wusste jedoch auf der Strecke nie, ob der da vor mir auch wirklich im gleichen Zeitfenster unterwegs ist.

Es gibt nunmal Tage, an denen verliert man
und Tage, da gewinnen andere... 

Die Lösung in diesem Jahr gefiel mir weitaus besser.

Der Veranstallter hätte es jedoch im Vorfeld etwas geschickter anstellen können.

Mein Vorschlag:
Auf dem Anmeldeformular ankreuzen...
-Lizenzfahrer (erster Block)
-ambitionierter Fahrer mit Leistungsanspruch (2.Block)
-sportlicher Freizeitfahrer (3.Block)
der Rest dahinter.

Außerdem sollten die Top100 aus dem Vorjahr bevorzugt werden!

Falls hier jemand vom Orgateam mitliest!
Seid _ihr_ denn als Ausrichter mit _uns_ Sportlern zufrieden gewesen?
Haben wir zu viel Müll hinterlassen?
Waren wir unfreundlich den vielen Helfern gegenüber?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. September 2002)

Da es mein erster (Halb)Marathon war habe ich nicht viel zu meckern, ich fand es einfach super!!!!!!  Es war das beste was ich in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe!!! Für meine erste Teilnahme war ich auch mit der Platzierung zufrieden, außerdem besteht mein persönlicher Sieg darin, das ich meine 2 Bikerkumpels bitterböse versägt habe, war 40 min früher da, obwohl sie Marathonerfahrung haben!! Was ich echt zu bemängeln habe sind die Getränke an den Verplegungsstationen!!Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure, ich hatte die ganze Zeit Angst das mein Camelbak explodiert vor Kohlensäure und beim trinken war die Kohlensäure auch *******!!!!!!!
Ich weiß nach dem Wochenende nur, das ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bin und zwar nicht nur in Daun sondern auch in Willingen und bei irgendeinem im Schwarzwald!!!! Es war einfach geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusteater (17. September 2002)

Dann fahr z.B. den Black Forest in Kirchzarten! Top Verpflegung, top Strecke, top Zeitnahme (Timechip) und das Feld zieht sich am ersten Berg (ca.700hm) richtig schön auseinander!


----------



## Snake (18. September 2002)

...dann geht mal auf www.nurburgring.de dort sind die ersten Fotos zu sehen.

Fänd ich ja klasse, wenn wir hier mal unsere Bilder posten, wenn man sich entdeckt hat. Vielleicht kommen ja auch bald die offiziellen Fotos.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. September 2002)

Danke Dusteater!!!!
Ich habe auch schon viel von dem Blackforrest in Kirchzarten gehört. außerdem wohnt mein Kumpel in Freiburg, das passt gut!! Fährst Du nächstes Jahr wieder nach Kirchzarten?? Ich war vor 4 Wochen in Freiburg und habe die letzten Trainingsrunden für Daun gemacht!!! Zum Biken ist der Schwarzwald einfach geil!!!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (18. September 2002)

Da haben sie ihn aber gut getroffen... ;-)


----------



## Dusteater (18. September 2002)

@pumuckel
ja eigentlich hatte ich Ihn wieder in meiner Planung für nächstes Jahr, aber ich nächstes Jahr so viel vor.....! Er steht aber sehr weit oben!
ICh find den Schwarzwald auch klasse, wobei ich sagen muss, daß nix über nen Marathon in den Alpen geht. Ist einfach immer wieder beeindruckend (und hart)!


----------



## Türklinke (18. September 2002)

menno von mir sind nie Fotos drin!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Türklinke _
> *menno von mir sind nie Fotos drin!!!!!!!!    *



Mensch... eigentlich kannste doch froh sein!


----------



## Türklinke (18. September 2002)

Warum, ich guck nicht os bresich aufem Rad, wie mmhh naja Mausi.


----------



## Dusteater (18. September 2002)

Huch...hab ich auch noch gefunden!!!! Bin ganz rechts hinter den Blättern!
Der junge Typ vorne hat ganz schön genervt! Der hat ständig rumgemault wie voll es ist und das alle zu langsam fahren und er bei den Jugendrennen alles gewinnen würde bla bla bla.... und im Ziel war er dann doch 5-10min. hinter mir!


----------



## Türklinke (18. September 2002)

Der Typ sieht auch schon aus, wie ein richtiger nerviger kleiner Wicht.


----------



## Beingothic (19. September 2002)

bin zwar nicht mitgefahren, kann mich aber im Moment kaum noch vor lachen halten, wegen dem kleinen Meckerwicht.
Kann mir das Bildlich vorstellen wie der da rummeckert und die anderen nervt mit seiner Angeberei, muhaha   ich kann nicht mehr, ich find das urkomisch muhaha 
Sorry, ich bin normalerweise nicht so, aber wie gesagt ich kann mir das saugut vorstellen


----------



## Snake (19. September 2002)

...kann mich Dusteater nur anschließen. Der Wicht war auch kurz vor mir und gehörte anscheinend zu irgendeinem Verein. Auf jeden Fall war er nur am meckern, dass er hier alle "Langsamen" überholen muss und an einem langen Kurvenstück, wo es bergauf ging, blickte er zurück und brüllte seine Teamkameraden an, die etwas hinter ihm fuhren, was das langsame Tempo denn sollte und dass sie sich gefälligst beeilen sollen.  

Daraufhin entgegnete einer von ihnen zurück, dass sie halt so fahren, dass sie auch ankommen. Das Publikum in der Kurve zollte der Aussage mit Gelächter   

Kurz danach bin ich in einer Schotterkurve an zwei vorbeigekommen, die sich anscheinend beharkt hatten und ich meine (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher), dass der eine unser Meckerwicht war. Konnte mir ein breites Grinsen nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (19. September 2002)

Stock in die Speichen und gut is'!


----------



## Beingothic (19. September 2002)

Oder Isolierband auf den Mund und mit Schläuchen an den nächsten Baum feseln, wenn man dann im Ziel ist kann man ja seiner Mutter Bescheid sagen das Ihr Sohn bei Wegmarke 32 an dem dritten Baum von links zur Abholung bereit steht.


----------



## Dusteater (19. September 2002)

Ach ja Mutti und großer Bruder waren auch echte Orginale!

Mutti mit Kleid (schön Bunt wegen die Wedder) und Bruder mit Bundeswehrhose und Rotweiler an der Leine! Ich hab dann lieber nix gesagt im Ziel..........der Totweiler war doch schon groß und hatte noch nix zu Mittag! Oder vielleicht doch??????????? Da waren so viele Biker mit verbundenen Armen und Beinen???????????????????


----------



## Renn Maus (19. September 2002)

Da sperre ich  grade den Mund auf,m um den Typ mit der Kuhglocke am Lenker zu fressen, der hat mich ne viertel Stunde genervt, da ich ihn solange vor und nach dem Überholen gehört habe.


----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2002)

Ich weiss ja nicht wo du bei Marathons rumrollst... aber nen Kerl mit Kuhglocke am Lenker hatte ich noch nicht vor mir *lol*


----------



## Renn Maus (19. September 2002)

keine Ahnung, bin ja auch nur 198er im Feld geworden *schäm* aber den hab ich auch so bei km 20 überholt, wo ich langsam gasbeben konnte weil ich warm war, denke der lag so auf 280. so in dem Momen. das war kein schlechtes Bike und er sa relativ fit aus, aber er hatte sich halt ne kleine Kuhglocke unter den Vorbau gebaut, um gehört zu werden. Leider.


----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2002)

Naja wems gefällt... Aber die Aufmerksamkeit zieht man damit natürlich echt auf sich... und den Zorn der anderen ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2002)

Jau! Den Kuhglocken-Fritz hatte ich am Start neben mir stehen.
Ich wäre bekloppt geworden, wenn drei Stunden lang vor mir ne Kuhglocke bimmelt


----------



## SoBe (20. September 2002)

Man erkennt zwar nix, aber das mit dem roten Helm bin ich (und neben mir Kirsten):


----------



## Snake (20. September 2002)

@sobe: Hast recht, man erkennt nichts!  Zumindest bist Du nicht der, der sich mit rotem Helm und Pirate-Trikot und Startnummer 1.3** in unseren ersten Block gequetscht hat!  

Kuhglocke: Der Typ hat in der Turnhalle gepennt. Wenn er die ganze Nacht damit gebimmelt hätte, hätte er wahrscheinlich das Rennen am nächsten Morgen gar nicht angehen können - vor lauter blauer Flecken und Beulen  

...oder wir hätten ihn wie den Barden in Asterix festgebunden!

Ist eigentlich hier jemand dabei, der auch in der Halle gepennt hat und sein dämliches Feldbett mithatte? Ein so'n Knaller hat sein Feldbett um kurz vor 23. Uhr aufgestellt und dabei so'n Krach gemacht, dass niemand schlafen konnte. Außerdem wird noch der Typ gesucht, der sich morgens um 06.00 Uhr den Wecker gestellt hat und somit die meisten automatisch geweckt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (20. September 2002)

Wegen eben solchen Leuten haben wir auf nem Campingplatz außerhalb campiert


----------



## Dusteater (20. September 2002)

Und ich bin deshalb morgens im Tiefflug angereist!

KUHGLOCKE
Ja den Typ hab ich auch überholt! Irgendwie hat der aber auch schon so´n bischen Wahnsinnig ausgesehen!!!!! Kein Wunder!
 
Ich hab dann einfach voll Druck gemacht bis in den roten Bereich , damit ich mich schnell von Ihm entferne. Also eigentlich Danke nochmal! Aber wenn ich keine Kraft gehabt hätte um wegzufahren hätte ich Ihn nach 10min. gelüncht!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. September 2002)

Habt Ihr im Netz noch wo anders Bilder entdeckt außer auf nürburgring.de??
Die von vulkanbike brauchen ja ewig um Ihre Bilder hochzuladen!!!
Will mich nämlich auch mal sehen  !!!
Naja, mein Bild wäre sowieso nicht so der Knaller, wer will schon einen Biker sehen, der schon seit Kilometer 5 mit einem Puls von > 180 unterwegs ist  !!!


----------



## SoBe (20. September 2002)

http://www.michaelschroeder.de/eifelbike.html

Find' das auch 'ne Frechheit, dass die das bei http://www.vulkanbike.de nicht auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## Dusteater (20. September 2002)

Hey sag mal , gabs da noch ne Abendveranstaltung (Marathon im Dämmerlicht) ? Die Bilder sind irgendwie alle ganz schön dunkel!


----------



## Bergbulle (20. September 2002)

Hi - 

ich hatte Startnummer 1578 - OK, ich weiss, hätte mich früher anmelden sollen - War mein erster Marathon und gleich begeistert ! JA- Der Start hat mich auch echt genervt, mann o mann, ich bin einfach nicht in die Gänge gekommen, dann so nach 10km gings dann, war ne super Strecke , es hätten vielleicht noch mehr längere Anstiege drin sein sollen. ( fahr ich am liebsten )
Aber ansonsten bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, bin 3:17 gefahren und 62ter bei den Senioren1 - Ist das gut oder schlecht ? Wie weit wäre ich wohl vorgefahren, wenn ich weiter vorne gestartet wäre ???
Einmal bin ich voll durch die Kuhsch... hmm lecker ;-)
Eine Frage stellt sich mir jedoch : Wieso haben die gegen Ende der Strecke immer rasierte Beine ????

Gruss
Steffen aus Oberursel
( hatte die Beine hängen gelassen,  war noch der Alpencross drin )


----------



## team-ui (20. September 2002)

Der Eifelmaratho, hier ein kleiner Auszug aus meinem Breicht:

...schmieren wir Startoil auf unsere noch ahnungslosen Waden während die Sonne damit beginnt die Kälte zu vertreiben. Am Start ist großes Aufstellen angesagt. Es wirkt auf den ersten Blick wesentlich professioneller als letztes Jahr. Trotzdem wird uns erst recht spät klar, daß sich zusammen mit den 120-km-Fahrern auch die 60-km-Fahrer (also wir) aufstellen müssen...doch wohin? Irgendwann schaffen wir es den versteckten Startblock zu finden und kurz darauf gehts dann schon los...und hört auch gleich wieder auf. Es war nur das Aufrücken zur Startlinie - wer sollte das ahnen. Aber schließlich werden auch wir auf die angeblich 60 km lange Strecke mit den angeblichen 1250, bzw. 1300, bzw. 1350 Hm (alles Angaben aus unterschiedlichen Ausschreibungen zum Marathon) geschickt...und die ist verdammt übel. Ständige Anstiege mit einem Rechten-Winkel-Charakter machen einem dieses Jahr das Leben schwer. Man folgt der (sehr guten) Beschilderung, und ...

Mehr zu diesem und zu anderen Veranstaltungen auf unserer Homepage!


----------



## mtbpeter (22. September 2002)

Wollte zum ersten mal die lange Strecke fahren.Leider hab ich nicht mal die erste Verpflegungsstation gesehen!Dafür aber jede Menge Sterne! In der Lavagrube hats mich erwischt!! 
Spätestens nächstes Jahr startet der nächste Versuch!Hoffentlich ohne Sterne!! 
Gruß an "Dusteater",den ich dort kennen gelernt habe!
           Peter


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. September 2002)

Das mit den Bildern scheint ja nicht so einfach zu sein bei Vulkanbike!!
Habe mich immernoch nirgends entdeckt, vielleicht bei den offiziellen Vulkanbike-Bildern!!Sonst besteht ja nächstes Jahr die Möglichkeit, auf einem der Bilder zu sein !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (23. September 2002)

@Bergbulle
Nettes Foto! Die Berge kamen mir in Daun allerdings gar nicht so hoch vor.


----------



## Näthinator (23. September 2002)

Also ich fand den Vulkanbike auch super, nur halt zu voll !
Aber was solls, das Wetter war gut und das Ego wurde auch gut gestärkt wenn man von relativ hinten nach vorne durchfährt ! *lol*

Aber die Starblöcke waren echt schlecht ich war igrendwo mitten drin und habe 10 Minuten beim Start und ca. 6 Mins. beim Rennen verloren. Glücklicherweise war beim ersten Berg ein Lizenzer und deswegen kam ich gut durch.

Schade weil ich ohne diese Blockaden unter 3 Stunden gefahren wäre ! *heul*

Aber egal, achja ich bin neu hier, also Hallo erstmal !!


----------



## Tüte (28. September 2002)

bilder sind da (unter www.vulkanbike.de gelinkt auf www.photo-forum-daun.de) .... ab montag, den 30.09.02


----------



## SoBe (30. September 2002)

Türklinke (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)






Mann, du solltest Fotomodell werden *lol*






Die coolste Sonnenbrille hab' ich ja 






...sonst leider von keinem mehr was gefunden!


----------



## Snake (30. September 2002)

...über 500 Photos und dann nur so ein kleines von mir...    

...bin der 3. im Bunde!


----------



## Snake (30. September 2002)

...iss das nicht unser Freund???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (30. September 2002)

Cool kommt weiter!


----------



## Snake (30. September 2002)

schitt, Bild vergessen, den meinte ich mit cool:


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *...iss das nicht unser Freund??? *



Habe hier die Brüder von "unserem" Meckerwicht gefunden:


----------



## Türklinke (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *...iss das nicht unser Freund??? *




Der Giftzwerg ist immer Giftzwerg, egal auf welchem Foto, bin ich froh das der nicht bei mir in der nähe war, ich kann mir seine nervige Stimme genau vorstellen.aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich glaub ich hät ihn vom Rad geholt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Oktober 2002)

Das habe ich nun davon mir so ein blödes Pseudonym wie Pumuckel zu geben, das habe sich die Fotografen wohl auch gedacht!!!!Oder habt Ihr Pumuckel schon mal biken gesehen???  Unglaublich.... über 500 Fotos und vom kleinen Pumuckel ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen   !!!


----------



## Snake (1. Oktober 2002)

Hey Pumuckel! Vielleicht findest Du Dich ja hier wieder:


http://www.eifelzeitung.de/galerie/vulkanbike_2002/page_01.htm


Ich war wieder nicht dabei !   Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es einige gibt, die immer wieder fotografiert wurden (weil sie besonders cool aussehen, eine interessante Startnummer hatten, weil sie ärmellos fuhren, weil sie Profis sind, weil sie meckern und klein sind oder weil sie einfach ein geiles Bike haben), und andere Mittelklasse-Typen sind einfach langweilig zu fotografieren. Schade!


----------



## SoBe (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *...weil sie besonders cool aussehen...*



[SIZE=&]*Yeah!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Türklinke (1. Oktober 2002)

HEY yyyeeaeaeahhh da bin ich am Nudeln futtern, der im schwarzen T-Shirt


----------



## Türklinke (2. Oktober 2002)

Und da bin ich gleich nochmal [  FREU  ]


----------



## Snake (2. Oktober 2002)

Hey Türklinke! Gratuliere! 

2. bei den Junioren und 14. Gesamt! Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut: 2:41 Std. Deine Zeit. 

Sag mal, wieviele Kilometer trainierst Du im Jahr und welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hattest Du in Daun? (sorry, bin zu faul zum Rechnen). Bist Du bei den Verpflegungsstationen durchgeheizt?

...schitt, und ich war über 1 Std. langsamer als Du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Türklinke _
> *HEY yyyeeaeaeahhh da bin ich am Nudeln futtern, der im schwarzen T-Shirt
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt aber ma' Butter bei die Fische: Die Nudeln waren ja mal voll Sch**ße, oder?!


----------



## Türklinke (2. Oktober 2002)

JA Danke Danke, so gut wars dann ja auch nicht.

Also laut Malkmus hab ich nur 2:29:20(korrigiert), was auch imemr das heißen mag, kann aber nicht sein, laut S710 hab ich ca. 2:40 gebraucht. Naja


Ne hab natürlich nicht angehalten.

Das mit der Durchschnittge. steht irgendwoe in dem Beitrag hier schon.

Ich trainiere jeden Tag


----------



## Türklinke (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *
> 
> Jetzt aber ma' Butter bei die Fische: Die Nudeln waren ja mal voll Sch**ße, oder?!  *




Ja auf jeden Fall. Aber nach nem Ma eß ich alles


----------



## Snake (2. Oktober 2002)

@Türklinke: Iss ja schön, wenn Du jeden Tag trainierst, nur kann ich aus der Entfernung nicht wissen, wieviel da im Jahr zusammenkommt.   Wäre nett, wenn Du es mir verrätst.

Nudeln: Na ja, habe schon schlimmere gegessen! Die mit Carbonara-Soße, die es nur am ersten Abend gab, waren ok!


----------



## BoogiKnight (2. Oktober 2002)

Hey da war ich doch auch dabei  
ich fand den Marathon auch nur super.
Nur da es mein erster war muss ich sagen das ich total falsch vorbereitet war 
ich meine mit 2.35 Reifen vorne und 2.30 hinten ist es einfach bisschen schwieriger den berg hoch zu kommen. (dafür ging der runter sau gut ab) 
Also die ersten ca. 5 km war wirklich ja nur schieben angesagt.
Muss sagen das ich die ersten ca. 15 km mich noch richtig gut gefühlt habe danach kam der erste Defekt naja nichts grosses also 5 sec. stopp und weiter gings. 2 km weiter ist dem kolegen mit demich da war der schlauch geplatzt, das hiess wieder absteigen schlauch wechseln. Und das war glaube ich ein fehler die 5 min. da bin ich da irgendwie in so ein loch gefallen das ich mich einfach nur noch schei... gefühlt habe. Nichts desto trotz weiter aufs bike. aber kurz nach der ersten verpflegungszone hiess es wieder reifen pumpen! da war fast alles gelaufen.

Also alles in einem mussten wir 5 anhalten wegen "defekten"
und wenn man noch die zeit zurechnet die wir am anfang standen weil es nciht weiter ging, war einfach ein vorderer platz mehr möglich 
ABER ES HAT TROTZDEM RICHITG SPASS GEMACHT!

mfg Boogi


----------



## Türklinke (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *@Türklinke: Iss ja schön, wenn Du jeden Tag trainierst, nur kann ich aus der Entfernung nicht wissen, wieviel da im Jahr zusammenkommt.   Wäre nett, wenn Du es mir verrätst.
> 
> Nudeln: Na ja, habe schon schlimmere gegessen! Die mit Carbonara-Soße, die es nur am ersten Abend gab, waren ok! *



hätte ja was angegeben wenns ichs wüsste. Letztes Jahr hatte ich kein Tacho und den S710 könnte ich dieses Jahr gar nicht richtig nutzen da ich erst Ende Mai anfangen konnte.(lange Geschichte) ja deswegen hab ich keine genauen Daten seit Juni hab ich gerademal 5025km also gar nicht so viel.Nächstes Jar werdens mehr


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Oktober 2002)

Hey, aber denk dran: Die Türklinke kann hier als echtes Vorbild dienen, er ist super schlank, lebt nur für den Sport, rafft sich jedes Jahr nach Krankheiten wieder  neu auf und schaffts noch mal nach ganz oben  . Is halt nen waschechter Semiprofi.


Neiddddddddd


----------



## Türklinke (3. Oktober 2002)

ach papalapap, alles Ansichtssache. Die top 20 der Bundesliga lachen über sowas wie mich und die top 20 des Worldcups würden mich noch nicht mal als Sportler bezeichnen


----------



## Plasmo (3. Oktober 2002)

Joa stimmt schon aber die haben andere Möglichkeiten, auch finanziell. Bedenke mal das ein WC-Fahrer 35-40 h in der Woche trainiert, das ist soviel wie ein normal Mensch arbeitet  Aber wir müssen immer erst schwer in die Schule oder arbeiten gehen  und quälen uns dann noch mit 15-20 Traingsstunden "in unserer Freizeit" ab (aber es macht ja spass gell).

Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (3. Oktober 2002)

ich denke mal das die junioren genau wie ich auch noch zur schule gehen und das finanzille haben sie sich ja auch erarbeitet(leistung).


----------



## Plasmo (3. Oktober 2002)

Ja stimmt  aber wie z.B. wie ein Kauffmann der würd ja schon von der Schule aus unterstützt (der hat viel mehr Zeit). Auch im Training gibts bei solchen schon viel mehr möglichkeiten und die haben eine gewisse sportlich Grundlag von zu Haus aus (die machen schon ne weile Leistungssport z.B. früher schon Leichtathletik).


Ciao.


----------



## Snake (8. Oktober 2002)

Wollte mir eben noch einmal die Bilder auf der Foto Forum Daun Seite angucken,...weg...bis auf 118.

Wo sind die restlichen? Da waren doch über 500 Stück drin.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2002)

Besser spät als nie  

Wirklich schöner Marathon in toller Landschaft, das Auge fährt ja mit. Und das man in der Eifel sein Rad nur entstauben muß, ist auch nicht so häufig.  

Organisation war ok, wenn man früh genug vor Ort war, gabs Nudeln all you can eat und wegen niedriger Startnummer hatte ich auch keine Stauprobleme. Die Vorstellung der Strecke ist zwar im Prinzip keine schlechte Idee, die Ausführung war allerdings verbesserungswürdig und ob man die kritischen Punkte alle abspeichern kann, ist auch fraglich. 

Ein kleines psychlogisches Problem war, das man für die große Strecke die selbe Runde nochmal fahren durfte. Aber wegen Schweinehund und "bezahlt ist bezahlt" wurde das auch gelöst.
War dann fast besser als beim ersten Mal, die schönen Stellen konnte man nochmal geniessen, die heftigen Teile hatten man schon wieder verdrängt. Meine Gesamtzeit habe ich aus Altersgründen schon wieder vergessen.


----------

